# Scotland Help needed



## Batch (Dec 2, 2005)

Am picking up my better half at Glasgow airport late at night and need to head north. Does anyone know where I might get some sleep after midnight north of Glasgow. It's obviously too late for a camp site. Is it possible to pull in somewhere near Loch Lomond?
Thanks for your help


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

At Aberfoyle, take the Duke's Pass, A821. It goes through the Queen Elizabeth Forest Park. Loads of park and picnic places.
Watch out for midges though!!


----------



## strathspey (Oct 30, 2005)

Hi Batch,
After leaving Glasgow airport, head to cross the Clyde at the Erskine Bridge, then head north up the west side of Loch Lomond. After you pass Luss, there are a couple of 'off the road' laybys on the loch side of the road(remnants of the old road up the lochside). you should find either of those suitable.
We've just returned from an extensive Scottish tour, and on the way south, stopped in one of thes laybys for lunch.
Happy travels,
Strathspey


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

There are some laybys north of Balloch which are regularly used despite "no overnight camping" signs. Also if you swing right at Tarbet and go through Arochar there's a brilliant wild camp at a spot called "rest and be thankful" 
Finally there's a CC campsite at Luss

http://www.siteseeker.co.uk/aspx/details.aspx?id=7180

Bob


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Hi Kevin,

There's a very large lay by/side road off the A82 beside Loch Lomond. We have stopped there for lunch a few times over the years. I'm not sure of it's exact location hopefully somebody living in the area will give some details.

Don


----------



## quiraing (Feb 12, 2007)

Parking at the side of Loch Lomond not advised - however there is a car park on the left at the north end of Arrocher on the A83 which attracts a number of overnighting M/Homes , it is opposite the filling station, also there is a car park at the Forestry commission visitors centre about 4 miles further on the same road. Hope you enjoy your holiday in God's country.


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

clodhopper2006 said:


> . Also if you swing right at Tarbet and go through Arochar
> 
> Bob


OOOOOOOPS DO NOT SWING RIGHT! unless you are amphibious. I meant left


----------



## Bill_Posters (May 28, 2007)

Whilst up that way I can thoroughly recommend a visit to the Drovers at Ardlui

The Drovers

It has to be one of the best pubs in the UK. They appear to have made an art form of NOT decorating it for 300 years!

It's a great place, with stone flag floors and beamed ceilings.

Map


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

Bill_Posters said:


> Whilst up that way I can thoroughly recommend a visit to the Drovers at Ardlui
> 
> The Drovers
> 
> ...


Seconded!


----------



## Bill_Posters (May 28, 2007)

Also, depending on your plans, a drive through Glencoe is a must. If you enjoy stunning walks I can thoroughly recommend :-

Glencoe Lochan


----------



## brandywine (Aug 28, 2007)

There is a late arrivals parking area outside the Luss C&CC park if of any help.

Site is on campsite database.

Best of luck.


----------



## Batch (Dec 2, 2005)

Thanks every one. I feel much more confident of finding some where. Just a reminder of what great contributors and helpful people we have on MHF


----------

